# Negativschrift sehr unscharf



## Schlaumeier (9. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

ich habe hier im Forum zu diesem Thema nur einen Beitrag gefunden in dem nur das Problem erwähnt wird aber ohne Antworten, daher meine Frage...

ich habe versucht einen Firmennamen "Adrian Diamonds" in Schriftgröße "7" in BankGothic Md BT in Negativschrift, also in weißer Schrift auf schwarzem Hintergrund zu erstellen, das Ergebnis war aber dermaßen unscharf und nicht zu gebrauchen.

Weiß hier vielleicht jemand einen Rat wie man das schärfer hinbekommt?

"Adrian Diamonds" in Schriftgröße "7" in BankGothic Md BT in Negativschrift
"One of a Million" in Schriftgröße "10" in Script MT Boldin Negativschrift

Danke im Voraus
Greets


----------



## ink (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht im geringsten dein Problem.
Du hast weiße Schrift auf schwarzem Untergrund?!
Es ist vollkommen egal welche Schrift auf welchem Untergrund hast, das Ergebnis
ist immer scharf (es sei denn es sind Komplimentär-Kontraste (rot/grün,lila/gelb...))
Selbst wenn du Schwarz auf weiß hast und das Ganze invertierst ist es immernoch scharf...

Hast du das Image zu stark gescaled? Oder was ist da los?


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

"7" bzw. "10" was? Zwetschkenknödel? Punkt? Pixel?
Vielleicht hast du Pixel als Maßeinheit für Text eingestellt (Bearbeiten - Voreinstellungen - Maßeinheiten und Lineale), da kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass bei 7px recht ungut ausschaut.
Das Textwerkzeug bietet dir auch diverse Glättungsoptionen, die zu verschiedenen Schärfewirkungen führen.

Abgesehen davon würde ich empfehlen, solche Dinge – sofern es dir möglich ist – vektororientiert und nicht in einem "Pixelprogramm" zu erstellen.


----------



## Schlaumeier (10. Dezember 2007)

die Schriftgröße ist in Pixel (gehe zumindest davon aus dass im Word die Schriftgröße in Pixel anegegebn ist).

Also ich hatte die Schriftgröße ursprünglich im Word getestet, einfach in "Schriftgrad 7" bzw. 10 ausgedruckt. Die größe war optimal.

Nur wirds jetzt wenn ichs im Photoshop in negativschrift erstelle total unscharf und die größe ist auch anders als im Word, egal ob in Millimeter oder in Pixel....

Die Negativschrift soll auf eine Klarsichtfolie gedruckt werden....

habe die letzten Tage ein total kompliziertes Logo erstellt und scheiter nun an nem simplen Schriftzug.....*haarerauf*

Greets


----------



## janoc (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde eher vermuten das Word die Schrifgröße in Punkt angibt.
Die von dir angehängten Grafiken scheinen offensichtlich in Pixel-Größe vorzuliegen. In der Größe ist eine bessere Qualität auch gar nicht wirklich möglich.

Stell die Maßeinheit wie oben beschrieben einfach auf Punkt um.

Größenvergleich anbei (anklichen für Originalgröße).


----------

